# B13 Backyard JDM Swap, Comments Please!



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Old engine!!!!!!!




































New Engine!!!!!!!



















Total Cost for swap $750


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

what engine did you do?! is that an SER?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Did you upgrade?*

did you upgrade to a fresher SR20DE or the Nissan Primera engine? B13 Tsuru headlight conversion as well huh? looks tight!
Keep it up boss!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

y does it look like you were able to do that without a engine picker???


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

A few weeks ago I let the oil get to low and
my USDM sr20 strated to knock,I meet a guy named 
Geo who lives in Miami that has a 94 SE-R,And he
hooked me up with a good ass price for the JDM 10:1 swap.
Also they did use a picker but only to lower the engine from
bottom of the bay, its much easier this way.He was done
in about 7 hours with alittle help!!!!

Oyea,I had already had the Tsuru headlights!!!!!!!!
I got the taillights also


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i like your rims. i've always been partial to edgy looking 5 spokes. although personally i like the look of 15s better. to me the sentra has a bit of rally car in them. a bit of rubber can look great whith the right style rim.


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

I sold those rims and I got these for now!!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i'd never thought id say this but those gold rims actually match the maroon sentra pretty well!

and i've never noticed this, but i'm assuming the red one is a factory ser, while the silver was not. because the front spoiler seems to be lower on the red car. i never knew the spoilers were different


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Sorry bud they are both factory se-r's,the 94 models have
a lower lip.The silver one is a 91 SE-R!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i see said the blind man to his deaf son on the phone!

anyway thanx for clearing that up.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*On the subject of your Tsuru Taillights*

Hey yo.....your sentra is tight I have the tsuru tail lights on my 1994 Sentra 4 Door as well. There awesome but my question is where did you get the clear center Lights? (the lights closest to the license plate) Are those the Nis-Knacks clear Taillights? Any help where i can get those would be greatly appreciated. Tight car again! Great job!


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, they are NIS-KNACKS I paid $110 bucks for them cuase
I ordered the trim panal with it,otherwise it would have oly
cost me $65 bucks.My Sentra is one of the most unique down
there in Ft.Lauderdale!!!!

P.S. I don't think they will fit you car cause the 94's taillights
are different,your key hole doesn't match up to the 91-93


Holla


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*TREYDEE*

yo TREYDEE I think the clear inner tail lights from Nis-Knacks do fit my 1994 Sentra 4 Door....the key holes do match up as there in the exact same spot...(right hand side) I was wondering do they light up red? or hyper white? I guess does it depend on the color bulb I put behind there? Also I tried e-mailing Nis-Knacks to order it but I never got a response back.......do you know if they still have any left over? Any help would be so greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

I ordered mine with paypal,I took me a couple tries before
I got in contact with them,I'll try to find out for ya
Holla


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

Yo I tried to e-mailing Nis Knacks again today about purchasing the clear inner tail lights with the trim, but i havent heard anything yet. Im ready to send them a money order but I dont want to send them one and find out that they dont have any more in stock. I think ill try calling them up.


----------

